# How much is the security deposit at Bonnet Creek?



## disneycrazy01 (Jul 4, 2013)

When a renter checks in at Bonnet Creek how much of a security deposit is required?  If I am staying for 2 weeks, is the security deposit required per week? 

If I am staying at BC for 2 weeks, and since I am staying from Tuesday to Tuesday, my reservation is broken down into 4 reservations, will Bonnet Creek merge my reservations so I won't have to change rooms 3 times?  Will they merge my reservations where I will spend a week in one room and then make one switch to another room for the other week?

Is there a chance that I will spend the 2 weeks in the same room?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jul 4, 2013)

This is better answered by the front desk at BC. 

Jason


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 5, 2013)

I call 4-5 days before check in late in morning when not busy and ask for  consolidation.

Batting 3 out of 4.

Could be a problem if resort is fully booked but they want happy campers.


----------



## GeraldineT (Jul 5, 2013)

No idea on the security deposit.   

They will not merge reservation but when you check in they will check them all in at once and in my experience have never had to switch rooms.  So yes there is a very good chance you will spend both weeks in the same room.   



disneycrazy01 said:


> When a renter checks in at Bonnet Creek how much of a security deposit is required?  If I am staying for 2 weeks, is the security deposit required per week?
> 
> If I am staying at BC for 2 weeks, and since I am staying from Tuesday to Tuesday, my reservation is broken down into 4 reservations, will Bonnet Creek merge my reservations so I won't have to change rooms 3 times?  Will they merge my reservations where I will spend a week in one room and then make one switch to another room for the other week?
> 
> ...


----------



## chriskre (Jul 5, 2013)

Nothing.
I just checked in and they didn't even want my credit card to imprint unless I was going to have charging privileges.  
I guess it's not a problem there.

You are stressing alot about this trip.  Relax.  
You are going to have a great time.  

You won't be moving.  
They don't want to clean two rooms.


----------



## Pietin (Jul 5, 2013)

chriskre said:


> Nothing.
> I just checked in and they didn't even want my credit card to imprint unless I was going to have charging privileges.
> I guess it's not a problem there..



It might be different because op is renting and not a Wyndham owner.  The front desk should be able to answer the question.


----------



## disneycrazy01 (Jul 5, 2013)

I was asking about the security deposit because I know they charge renters a security deposit.  When I went to Governor's Green last year I wasn't charged a security deposit because I was using the points I had from the Club Wyndham Discovery Program, but when I went to Kingsgate for the Sunday thru Thursday (free days) given to me by Wyndham, I had to have a $100 security deposit.

I was just trying to check to see if it was still $100 or went up even higher.  I guess this vacation has me a little more nervous because this is the first vacation that my whole family will be together.  I want my mother who is 80 and always a nervous wreck about every little thing to have a good time.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## chriskre (Jul 5, 2013)

Pietin said:


> It might be different because op is renting and not a Wyndham owner.  The front desk should be able to answer the question.



Maybe so.
I've rented from others, used my own Wyn points and also done RCI exchanges and never had to give a security deposit.  
Maybe they have me in the system as a Wyndham owner so that's why I never have to do a deposit.


----------



## Ron2 (Jul 6, 2013)

From what I’ve been told when checking in at Bonnet Creek, if you’re an owner and not planning to charge anything to your room, they don’t take an imprint of a credit card (they already have your information and know where to reach you in case of damages etc). If you are there as a Guest of an owner and the owner is not on site, then they will take a credit card imprint but will not charge anything to it unless you charge something to your room or damage (or steal) anything during your stay. If you don’t have a credit card then you need to talk to the front desk because I believe they do hold cash as a security deposit. Use a credit card – it makes check-in so much simpler!


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 6, 2013)

Imprint or Pre-Authorization 


Pre-Authorizations reduce credit availability  or available cash if a debit card is used


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 6, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> Imprint or Pre-Authorization
> 
> 
> Pre-Authorizations reduce credit availability  or available cash if a debit card is used



Maybe I am being narrow minded, but If you lack the credit availability on a credit card (only 1 credit card), and/or cash if debit card, for a security deposit, then you really have NO business going to a timeshare on vacation.  IMHO


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 6, 2013)

I was recently at Bonnet Creek on an RCI exchange, and they did take an imprint of my card at check-in.  I don't remember if they put a hold on the funds, but it's not something I'd be concerned about, since there is no charge, unless you charge to the room.  

I am quite sure the OP won't have a separate charge for each segment of her reservation - maybe that's what she is asking?


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 6, 2013)

The OP stated 4 separate ressies over two weeks and just wants to know how it's going to be charged or not charged, plus the possibility of having to move 4 times.

Never a mention of lack of funds at all.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 6, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> I'm one that thinks you are.
> 
> The OP stated 4 separate ressies over two weeks and just wants to know how it's going to be charged or not charged, plus the possibility of having to move 4 times.
> 
> Never a mention of lack of funds at all.



OK I had forgotten that there were 4 ressies via Wyndham,  but Wyndham will just combine and string the units into a single room booking, UNLESS it is impossible because of rooms, but at Bonnet Creek with so many room choices, that is nearly impossible, with the exception of some of the presidential units. 

Wyndham is NOT interested in cleaning the room and moving guests if they do not have too.  It is more work for them.

I had my friend in 3 ressies in a 3 br presidential at Bonnet Creek, they checked in and stayed in the same unit the whole time.  I just called the resort a few days before checkin and made sure they were aware of the situation and the resort handled it just fine. 

I usually just give a credit card and don't give it a second thought.  

I still contend that if you don't have enough funds for a security deposit (which is only a hold or refunded if not used) you really should think hard about whether you can afford the vacation.  Wonder why we have so many people in the financial crisis many are in.


----------



## disneycrazy01 (Jul 6, 2013)

*Thanks for the advice - I never mentioned I didn't have the funds*

I was just trying to find out how Bonnet Creek would handle the 2-week stay with multiple reservations and the cost of the security deposit.  Since things seem to be changing at Bonnet Creek from one month to the next, I just wanted to know how much the security deposit would be before I got there.

I know from a prior trip to Kingsgate that if you used cash for a security deposit you would have to wait for them to mail you a check, but if you used a cc it would take a couple of days for the funds to be back on your card after you checked out.

Bonnet Creek just changed the rate of their shuttles to $6.00 per person r/t.  and the $5.00 per person charge started in March so things can change at BC at any time.

I like to plan ahead of time.  I'd like to go there knowing what to expect.  It makes my vacation more enjoyable knowing what to expect.  I'm a planner and I guess I don't like last minute surprises.

Thanks again.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 6, 2013)

Are you paying cash, and if so, why?

Did anyone verify that the shuttle went up to $6?


----------



## ronandjoan (Jul 6, 2013)

disneycrazy01 said:


> I was just trying to find out how Bonnet Creek would handle the 2-week stay with multiple reservations and the cost of the security deposit.  Since things seem to be changing at Bonnet Creek from one month to the next, I just wanted to know how much the security deposit would be before I got there.
> 
> I know from a prior trip to Kingsgate that if you used cash for a security deposit you would have to wait for them to mail you a check, but if you used a cc it would take a couple of days for the funds to be back on your card after you checked out.
> 
> ...



Every timeshare is a little dffenret and also changes over time.  Most timeshares take a credit card imprint for $100 -- I was with a friend when he checked into Star Island and he was having a fit about the $100 CC deposit, and I said, It's okay!  we've never had a problem..


----------



## disneycrazy01 (Jul 6, 2013)

*Bonnet Creek changed there website - $6 per person per day*

I just checked the Bonnet Creek website and they updated it to the $6.00 per person per day effective 7/1.  Hopefully it is per day now, not per round-trip the way the $5.00 was.


----------



## Ron2 (Jul 6, 2013)

[There is no reason to jump all over someone for asking a simple and Legit question - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## disneycrazy01 (Jul 6, 2013)

Sorry you feel that way.  I am not trying to start any sort of discussion about Wyndham except that I was trying to find out if the $6 fee was true. I read about it on tripadvisor and posted the question on this site.  I thought someone on this site would know.

I search the web for Wyndham Bonnet Creek and came across their website where it lists all the amenities and it said effective 7/1 the proce of the shuttle per person per day was $6.

I got my information.  Please tell me how to delete my question (posting) I'll delete it.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 6, 2013)

Nuff said  in three threads.:deadhorse:


----------



## disneycrazy01 (Jul 6, 2013)

Please tell me how to delete a thread.  I'll do it.  Thanks.

I got the info I needed.  When I found the answer to my own question I just posted it on the other thread.  It was intended to start anything.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 6, 2013)

disneycrazy01 - your questions was fine, but it's better just to ask it once.  Have a good trip!


----------



## disneycrazy01 (Jul 6, 2013)

*The question I asked was about the security deposit*

Sorry.  The question I asked was about the security deposit and multiple reservations.  I don't know how the shuttle cost got into this thread.

Thanks everyone for all the advice.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 6, 2013)

disneycrazy01 said:


> Sorry.  The question I asked was about the security deposit and multiple reservations.  I don't know how the shuttle cost got into this thread.Thanks everyone for all the advice.



You asked the question about the shuttle fee 2 days ago in another thread and it snuck (sneaked?) in here when you were pointing out an example of how Bonnet Creek has a recent history of changing things. 

As Denise said, enjoy the trip and as I like to say, don't sweat the small stuff and it's mostly small stuff.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 6, 2013)

The easiest answer, as others have suggested, is call the front desk. 

If things are changing they would know the finer points and not just our experiences which may be dated.


----------



## webkrawlerr (Jul 7, 2013)

I was just there and they ran our credit card for a $150.00 hold for
security purposes.


----------

